# Derealization Recovery - My Journal



## Orbiter87 (Nov 17, 2009)

Let me first say that i feel for you 100% if you are suffering from D&D. I only got experience with derealization, and that was more than enough for me. I have recently recovered and have been fine for a month now. Still, I'm left in shock over the whole situation. I was stuck in HELL for four months. While I was ill, I was lurking these forums quite alot. Since i have recovered, i thought you guys would like to hear my story and what methods i used to get 100% well again.

My story is pretty long, so i made a blog and posted it there, along with some other information. Don't get in a twist if you don't agree with what i say about the condition in my blog :wink:

The link is in my signature since i can't post links in my posts yet.

Good luck!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

where is your signature?


----------



## Orbiter87 (Nov 17, 2009)

Fixed my signature.


----------

